# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - November 2012



## The Bread Guy (30 Oct 2012)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Nov 2012)

*Usual caveats:  Don't click on a Taliban or Taliban-supporting web site link if you don't want the webmaster to get your info.  Posting this here =/= endorsing this stuff - I just share it for folks who are interested but don't want to give the Taliban sites hits.  If there's a translation, it's a Google Translation, not a human one - any mistakes are the system's, not mine.*​
*Remarks of spokesman of Islamic Emirate regarding the reelection of Obama* (screen capture of full statement also attached)
Thursday, 08 November 2012 05:28


> That America once again voted for Obama as its president and elected him into the White House hence the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan would like to state that following:
> 
> 1.Obama should properly utilize his second opportunity this time around by preventing the American leadership from using her as an international police state; it should instead focus on the hardships facing its own citizens and avert America from burning that the flames of international hatred.
> 2.That the American people have grown weary of wars and needless military spending therefore Obama should realize this reality; answer the call and aspirations of its people; end this futile war and prevent further tarnishing the name of America by perpetrating more war
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2012)

You gotta HATE it when this happens....


> Somewhere out there, Mullah Omar must be shaking his head.
> 
> In a Dilbert-esque faux pax, a Taliban spokesperson sent out a routine email last week with one notable difference.He publicly CC'd the names of everyone on his mailing list.
> 
> ...


ABC News, 16 Nov 12


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Nov 2012)

*USUAL DISCLAIMER: Don't click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don't want the webmaster to get information about you – that's why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn't mean I'm endorsing it or saying it's necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don't want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can't find an English version of material, I'll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation.*​<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/Xwe1XV">The Supreme council of peace or the warring council of the oppressors?</a>* - <a href="http://bit.ly/QVsQjF">Screen capture of full statement at Google Docs</a>
Tuesday, 20 November 2012 05:42
<blockquote>From the day the puppet regime of Kabul has started the propaganda of the so called peace process, they have carried out such actions which are totally in contradiction with the principles and demands of peace. They do not have a specified strategy for peace. They are using the noble name of peace according to their own wishes for illicit meaning.

Peace according to their interpretation is to give up the Jihad, to accept the decrees of the invaders, to surrender the weapons and to wait for the mercy of the infidels.

True peace can only be achieved when the sovereignty of the Afghan Mujahid Nation is realized as their legitimate right. The Kabul administration is using the name of peace for political aims and to deceive the people and the world, because with the implementation of peace their personal interests are at stake. Therefore they have brought together such figures under the umbrella of peace council, who have no idea of peace and harmony in the country; instead they have tortured the people for more than thirty years for their personal benefits; they have started the civil wars and are busy day and night for the demolition of their own people.

From the very beginning someone was selected as the head of the so called peace council who had a large share in the calamity of the Afghan nation and always preferred war to peace. In this defective composition such figures were brought together who instead of peace, issued the verdicts of beating, killing and hanging the Mujahidin. They had the policies of war from the beginning and are preparing themselves for fresh fighting. There are even such figures in this composition who are working for the disintegration of the country.

Is it rational to expect peace from such a war process? Actually this process is a part of the enemy’s defense and security organs. No doubt that the oppressed and afflicted Afghan nation wants peace and stability but the enemy has imposed by sheer force such figures on the people who have no commitment for peace and are totally despised by the masses.

Our beloved people and the entire world knows that the Kabul administration is never interested in peace; because on one hand they are not independent and on the other side their interests lies in the continuation of war. They are just using the good name of peace for their malicious interests. They want to show the people and the world that they are the symbols of peace and Mujahidin are the supporters of war. But our mujahid and vigilant nation can never believe in these hollow slogans.</blockquote>

<hr />


----------

